# beim Streamen vor/zurück - spulen?



## schnarchi (8. April 2009)

Hi,

ich bin grad dabei, rauszufinden, mit was man was am besten streamt. Jetzt hab ich mal mit VLC zum WMP und zu VLC gestreamt. Das hat über HTTP auch ganz gut funktioniert auch wenn ich dabei noch encodiert hab.

Aber leider konnte man nicht mit der scrub-bar vor- und zurück springen.

Ich hab gelesen, dafür muss man den stream "seekable" kodieren, aber ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das mach.

ich hab das ganze immer als WMV verkapselt, mit WMV und WMA als Codecs.

Wie bekomm ich das hin, dass ich da spulen kann?

danke 

Schnarchi


----------



## chmee (16. April 2009)

Vielleicht ist das die Lösung : http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/mediaadvice/0064.mspx#EKG

Kurzform:

Zum WindowsMediaEncoder gehört noch ein Tool : Windows Media File Editor
Damit die Datei öffnen
Dann wieder Speichern und Indizieren -> Save and Index

mfg chmee


----------



## schnarchi (16. April 2009)

hey, danke. aber ich hab das schon selber rausgefunden. am einfachsten ist es, eine mp4 datei auf einem http-server direkt per progressive download an den player zu schicken, dann kann man auch spulen.

unter linux gibt es auch ein tool "MP4Box" damit lassen sich hints in die datei einbauen. damit kann man dann auch über rtp oder so vor und zurückspulen.

"MP4Box -hint <filename>"

gruß


----------

